# Συνομήλικοι



## Elsa (Jun 18, 2008)

Οι τελευταίοι ήρωες του Αρκά, οι _συνομήλικοι_ στο «Ε», δεν με πολυενθουσιάζουν ως τώρα, όσο άλλοι ήρωές του. 
Χτες όμως, είδα το παρακάτω και καθώς, αντίθετα από τον εικονιζόμενο Χαράλαμπο, δεν κρατιόμουν καλά, κόντεψα να πέσω κάτω από τα γέλια!


----------



## nickel (Jun 18, 2008)

Κατάλαβα. Να αναλάβουμε ρότα* για σκαναρίσματα;




* _Μεταφράζουμε ποτέ έτσι το roster ή είναι τζάργκον που κουβαλάω; Να το βάλω ερώτηση;_


----------

